# New spot is golden



## NightWarrior (May 2, 2007)

Went out last night even though didn't plan on it and did great, we tried a new hole and did very well. My buddy had doubts about where we were going to fish frikin rookies, lol. We weren't even in the water 5 mins and I pulled my first 11lbr of the night. In all we took 6 kitties (2)3, 10, 11, 12, 15.5. I got pics of the 4 biggies just have to get them off the buddies camera. I will try to get them up tonight. Craig

_*Pictures have arrived...*_

*15lbr*









*12lbr*









*11lbr*









*10lbr*


----------



## NightWarrior (May 2, 2007)

*Pics are HERE!!!*


----------

